# Flat Cat Pro



## Rat be gone (Aug 30, 2010)

I have to many slingshots and have been trying to control myself but last night I ordered my second flat cat pro as a backup.
 The Flat cat pro has become my absolute favorite sling shot. The design, craftsmanship, and accuracy are amazing. I do
use the Chinese band set up however as this works best for me. I am truly amazed at the consistency I can achieve
with this sling shot. I also own a King Cat which is also a beautiful caddy. Thanks Jack for a product that was obviously
really well thought out. Todd


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I also like the Flatcat Pro and King Cat. They are fun to shoot.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Yep, a solid design for sure!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Only disappointing thing about them is he doesn't ship to Canada.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i'm sure you could get someone in US to redirect it.


----------

